# 12/15/2020 Dlive - Ethan Ralph will be appearing on a Finnish Dlive show this afternoon.



## Blancmange (Dec 15, 2020)

In his first post-Tampa appearance, tune in to find out the Ralphamale's ability to recover from a weekend of utter degeneracy. 




Link | Archive

Show Link


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Dec 15, 2020)

From Tampa to Tampere uh? He should interview based Marko but I'm afraid the Killstream is too low IQ for him


			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWuyrlXI7nA


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 15, 2020)

Her bio says this:
Nationalist   traditionalist   (straight) Hooman   Baking & craft enthusiast

Wonder how wanting a threeway poly relationship, doing meth, eating loads of trash burgers, being a deadbeat father, releasing revenge porn and shoving one's hooves into another person's gutter is traditionalist. Will that secure the existence of our people and a future for white children?

Finnish? So basically Chinese then. 你好嗎？



The only other thing I know about Finland is Spurdo.

Does her show take callers? Wouldn't it be nice if some of Ralph's ex paypiggies or disgruntled ones call in and ask her how drugs, foursomes, and scat will save the white race?


----------



## Truly Rural (Dec 15, 2020)

I like to think this is deliberate trap to ask Ralph to talk about bitchute.


----------



## Blancmange (Dec 15, 2020)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> From Tampa to Tampere uh? He should interview based Marko but I'm afraid the Killstream is too low IQ for him
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWuyrlXI7nA


I don't think Ralph can handle that amount of /comfy/ without flying into a jealous rage.


----------



## itsoktobewhite (Dec 15, 2020)

AltisticRight said:


> Her bio says this:
> Nationalist   traditionalist   (straight) Hooman   Baking & craft enthusiast
> 
> Wonder how wanting a threeway poly relationship, doing meth, eating loads of trash burgers, being a deadbeat father, releasing revenge porn and shoving one's hooves into another person's gutter is traditionalist. Will that secure the existence of our people and a future for white children?
> ...


It’s all about the grift. They see this desperate faggot with a stream that earns a modest amount (by dlive’s standards) and they want to try and siphon off some gunt’s ~300 regular viewers.
I’m sure they’ll find him to be highly degenerate and generally having food in his teeth but will stay silent for maximum grift potential.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 15, 2020)

itsoktobewhite said:


> It’s all about the grift. They see this desperate faggot with a stream that earns a modest amount (by dlive’s standards) and they want to try and siphon off some gunt’s ~300 regular viewers.
> I’m sure they’ll find him to be highly degenerate and generally having food in his teeth but will stay silent for maximum grift potential.


Or they can try and snatch some of those nobodies. The remains of Ralph's audience are thirsty simps wanting to be milked, some 40-year-old looking Chinese is perfect.


----------



## naught (Dec 15, 2020)

People are still willing to tie themselves to the Ralph retort brand in the current year?
They're in for a treat


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 15, 2020)

How the fuck did this crossover even happen?


----------



## shex (Dec 15, 2020)

A short rundown of the show gunt is going. The hosts, Junes Lokka is half moroccan veteran politicow, troll, local councilmember and his fiance Tiina Wiik is 35 year old etnonationalist trad wife with no kids. Based and redpilled grifters, loved by boomers on twitter but not so much by /pol/acks on Ylilauta. Some of Junes' greatest works include calling for right wing death squads in Oulu local council, having a journalist who called him a nazi sentenced for defamation and most recently a green party nigger seethe during a council conference call, screaming over Junes' speech and making an ass of himself so much it made the headline news.





Shadilay my fellow kekerinos


----------



## Blancmange (Dec 15, 2020)

Stream delayed due to Ralph


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 15, 2020)

Ugh, more Bojack.

EDIT: and it's live.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Dec 15, 2020)

She sounds like a legit tranny and Ethan's voice is more fucked up than usual but this can be kino
"For the record I don't do meth and I don't molest kids!"
Waiting for the inevitable drunken rant about null

Edit:


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 15, 2020)

ralph is live on the show...
tweet/archive




tweet/archive


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 15, 2020)

Tiina vapes? How degenerate.


----------



## naught (Dec 15, 2020)

shex said:


> A short rundown of the show gunt is going. The hosts, Junes Lokka is half moroccan veteran politicow, troll, local councilmember and his fiance Tiina Wiik is 35 year old etnonationalist trad wife with no kids. Based and redpilled grifters, loved by boomers on twitter but not so much by /pol/acks on Ylilauta. Some of Junes' greatest works include calling for right wing death squads in Oulu local council, having a journalist who called him a nazi sentenced for defamation and most recently a green party nigger seethe during a council conference call, screaming over Junes' speech and making an ass of himself so much it made the headline news.
> 
> View attachment 1790654
> 
> Shadilay my fellow kekerinos


So you're saying they have cow potential? Based and harvestpilled


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Dec 15, 2020)

is anyone re-streaming this? 
... i hate dlive


----------



## Blancmange (Dec 15, 2020)

death of chans said:


> is anyone re-streaming this?
> ... i hate dlive


Not that I know of.


----------



## shex (Dec 15, 2020)

Ralph barely gets a word in and has to listen to a lecture of finnish affairs. Amazing interview lol


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 15, 2020)

I wasn't aware of any Finnish grifters but I'm hardly surprised.

Also is anyone hearing some wheezing or is it just vaping sounds? I'm just listening, not watching.

EDIT: Yeah, it's vaping. I thought Ralph was having nasal issues.

Sorry for the double post, but this was too funny:


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Dec 15, 2020)

I hope this lady and her boyfriend are ready for the soon to come barrage of private messages telling her "you know who it is" and "cum for me", and of course the subsequent angry messages, possible attack piece on Ralph's little blog and Twitter spergouts when she does not comply.


----------



## High Tea (Dec 15, 2020)

I think Tina did a show with Ramz Paul on Saturdays, Happy Homelands, that Styx took over her co-host job.  I would link one, but seems like Ramz has wiped his channel of most videos older than a month.  I think Ramz and Tina had too many disagreements about Covid so they stopped doing a show together - Ramz being more pro freedom, Tina being more pro lockdown.  I could be misremembering the reason for the breakup though.  Since Ramz has been on the Killstream a few times lately, makes sense.


----------



## TwoDollarPeePeePooPoo (Dec 15, 2020)

shex said:


> A short rundown of the show gunt is going. The hosts, Junes Lokka is half moroccan veteran politicow, troll, local councilmember and his fiance Tiina Wiik is 35 year old etnonationalist trad wife with no kids. Based and redpilled grifters, loved by boomers on twitter but not so much by /pol/acks on Ylilauta. Some of Junes' greatest works include calling for right wing death squads in Oulu local council, having a journalist who called him a nazi sentenced for defamation and most recently a green party nigger seethe during a council conference call, screaming over Junes' speech and making an ass of himself so much it made the headline news.
> 
> View attachment 1790654
> 
> Shadilay my fellow kekerinos


>half moroccan
>ethnonationalist

You'd think such conflicting states of being would dissuade people from even giving this man the time of day but no, people are legitimately this stupid and gullible.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 15, 2020)

Also forgot to add this but from the same stream.


----------



## L. Duse (Dec 15, 2020)

While I fully expected people to laugh at Ralph on stream, I didn't expect @theralph to actually interact with chat live! 

Ralph has been on shows where the hosts laugh at him right in his face. And I wouldn't be surprised if those Finns didn't bother to guntguard for him and moderate the chat. 

Did Ralph tell his hosts to get rid of the "alawgs" in the chat?


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 16, 2020)

Half Moroccan ethnonationalist with a Chinese trad wife and no kids? 
Absolute state of the wignat grifters.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 16, 2020)

AltisticRight said:


> Half Moroccan ethnonationalist with a Chinese trad wife and no kids?
> Absolute state of the wignat grifters.


No one ever said that the Finnish were smart.


----------



## shex (Dec 18, 2020)

Probably no one cares but since Junes decided to whip out his gene results for the boys yesterday I might aswell share this for posterity if nothing else. The cope is he's not arab but mostly berber from the african side. Tiina was unsurprisingly 99,9% finnish, her kids won't be though lol. If the trad wife ever decides to have them





Your browser is not able to display this video.









BASED AND HUWHITEPILLED!


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 18, 2020)

shex said:


> Probably no one cares but since Junes decided to whip out his gene results for the boys yesterday I might aswell share this for posterity if nothing else. The cope is he's not arab but mostly berber from the african side. Tiina was unsurprisingly 99,9% finnish, her kids won't be though lol. If the trad wife ever decides to have them
> 
> View attachment 1796031
> 
> ...



Their spawn would be a
Q U A D R O O N
Something Sargon would be jealous of.

In light of that DNA test, here's some advice for you Aryans.



https://archive.md/wip/Xmx4U


----------

